# how big is too big?



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

Have looked into taking a riding vacation with a friend.....most of them seem to limit riders at 200 lbs. My friend (female)weighs more than this but she is not enormous or completely out of shape. I believe that a great percentage of men are over 200lbs. I wonder if this is a reasonable restriction. Do you think that the stables who do these kind of rides are just being cautious with their animals or do you think there is another reason? I tend to believe the" average" horse can carry more than 200 lb easily so I wonder why this restriction is so common.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

But carrying full tack can put them carrying well over 200lbs depending on the weight of saddle.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

There is a big difference between a well-balanced larger rider and a floppy off-balance one. There is also a big difference between dead weight (a sack of flour) and live weight (a person). Most horses, even little ones, can pack around large amounts of dead weight no problem, but when an uncoordinated large amount of weight is one their back, that can become a problem. I've seen plenty a large warmblood be thrown off balance by a little girl crawling up its neck at just the wrong time over a jump. Plus, a lot of the horses I recall from paid trail rides were usually pretty scrawny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Last summer, we took a trail ride near Payson, AZ. If there was a weight limit, they didn't mention it. They had a range of horses, and some were big enough to easily handle a 250 lb man plus saddle.

Western saddles distribute the weight over a greater area than English, so that might make a difference with some horses. Also, if the vacation involved more strenuous riding than just a couple of hours of walking, then the owner might need to be more restrictive. A quick Google look here in AZ (trail rides az weight limit) had many places with a 250 limit, and one at 200 lb.


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just about to ask something similar to this. lol I weigh a little over 200 pounds and was curious about how much the average QH could carry. I've trail ridden on a few, but I felt bad that they had to carry me! XD The western saddles seem pretty heavy so I thought it was a little much. I was thinking of buying a light synthetic one when I get my own horse in the future.

I trail ride and will be doing lessons at my friends ranch and they ask that people tell them if they weigh over 225... I think thats when they bring out my favorite horse... Thunder Bill! He's a percheron/QH cross. lol Big guy. 

So I suppose that people have different opinions that range between 200 and 250...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It is much EASIER for a horse to carry live weight than dead. However, live weight that is off balance, bumping on the back and slumping alond is hard on a horse for any length of time. If you learn to carry your weight well, your typical horse will be fine. 
As for a synthetic, just make sure it fits. FIT is far more important than the extra 20 lbs of a heavy western (20 more than a synthetic)


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry I only meant to compare dead weight to uncoordinated live weight. I guess I didn't make that clear enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Some people go by the 20% rule. So a 1000 lb. horse could carry 200 lbs., and a 1200 lb. horse could carry 240 lbs. 
It's probably good for trail riding outfits to have some sort of general rule like that. A lot of it depends on the length of the ride and type of terrain also.
But can actually be quite strenuous on a horse's back to carry a rider that sits down heavily at the walk for a long period of time.
How much a horse can carry seems more complicated to me than this simple rule. Is the horse in good shape? Does the horse have a very short back and thick bones? Then the horse can easily carry more than the 20% rule. Certain breeds like Icelandic horses and Arabians are bred to carry a lot of weight. I let riders a little over 200 lbs. ride on my 800 lb. Arabian, as long as they are good riders. But I wouldn't let a beginner rider I know who weighs around 250 lbs. ride her. A rider has to have good balance to ride on a horse that is smaller than the 20% rule or they might unbalance the horse and make them fall down.
I wouldn't put a large rider on a 1400 lb. horse with a sway back, bad arthritis, or spindly legs.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

*snorts* sorry but over here you are lucky to find a place to ride at all if you are over 180lbs.

Whilst i might put a 200lb EXPERIANCED rider on some of my old horses it would only be for a short amount of time as I value thier backs too much!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds perfectly reasonable to me. We are talking about living, breathing creatures here and the barn / stable owners are entrusted with providing for their health, well-being and comfort. 

Why would anyone want to draw the line at what is "physically possible?" If I were the owner of the horse I would be more concerned with what would be comfortable for the horse and what would be unnecessary strain on his/her back.

Getting into horse back riding is probably one of the better reasons to lose weight and be fit and active. I know its on my mind when my weight fluctuates and a very good friend of mine is going to take riding lessons as a reward to herself when she looses a particular (healthy) amount. 

I'm not saying your friend or anyone else here or in the world "needs" to lose weight so no one jump down my throat about that. That's their own business and I could care less. 

I just think it's interesting that the validity of the restriction is questioned as though its potentially unfair, biased or discriminatory (based on the end of the OP). Sorry if I read too much into this, it's late and I should be in bed 

This might be inappropriate to say but it sort of reminds me of the Biggest Loser (used to love that show). Towards the end of the season they have the contestants carry the weight that they lost or wear it as body weights and they are always shocked and amazed at how uncomfortable it is now. I think a horse owner has every right to set restrictions for their animals.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

There are horses that can carry riders of 200+ lbs with ease and not have any damage to their backs or be under any massive strain. Like already mentioned if the rider is fit (very possible even at that weight) and coordinated to be able to support themselves balanced in the saddle, rather than flop around, there is no problem with the right horses carrying that weight. 

A horse CAN carry that weight. But many riding schools/trekking places place the restriction in order to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I worked at a guided trail riding stable for a number of years, and we did have a weight limit (250 lbs). And a number of our string horses were large draft crosses or draft mules, that could have carried substantially more weight. But you need to also remember, in most these places, the horses go out for more than one (1 hr) ride in a given day. We didn't let any horse go out more than three times, (although our own, guide horses went out nearly every ride - they were worked hard!) and some horses were limited to one, but I agree with the sentiment that just because the horse CAN carry the weight doesn't mean they should.


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

As a heavier rider myself, I honestly would not want an *inexperienced* rider who weighs more than 200# on my TWH mare simply because they would not be balanced enough or coordinated enough not to pull her off balance or flop around on her back. I would, however, not have a problem with a heavier rider who is balanced riding her. She has a very short back and nice, thick bone but she is not worked that much and is out of shape.


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just to be clear I WAS NOT criticizing any stable for making weight limits for their horses...it is obviously their prerogative to do so with their own animals. Nor, was I suggesting that this is discrimination for overweight riders. (My friend is working very hard to lose weight and has lost almost 30 lbs already...she knows she needs to be more fit to be an effective rider even if just on trails)

I do feel bad for her in that she is just a large person, NOT an obese sack of flour and works out regularly but she has been afraid to really ride because she feels too big. Looking at the riding tours has discouraged her even more. I have tried to explain that it depends on the horse, distance, terrain etc.

I was just surprised at how many major tours seem to put that number at 200lb....many list their animals as QH and QH crosses. This has come up in the past with boyfriends who were over 200 as well and one grew up on a ranch and had ridden QH's all his life. 

I want to reiterate that I understand these stables are trying to protect their animals and I am glad they do. I guess maybe with the distances, terrain etc they would just rather be cautious.

Guess I just feel bad that she is discouraged...the little bit of riding she has done has really helped her confidence. BTW the horse she takes lessons on doesn't blink an eye at her size but she just won't beieve me!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My local riding school has a weight limit of 12st (168lbs) anyone heavier is told to go away and loose weight or find anouther school. I've had a warning that I was skating close to the line when I was riding thier horses. whilst stan was out of action my weight went up to 12st3 and I was told I was only allowed to ride as they knew I was a very good rider, If I put on anymore then I wouldnt be allowed onboard untill I had lost the weight again!
I lost 28lb so now sitting quite happily at 143lbs thinking of loosing abouther 10lb though so that I look right for the show ring on my new pony!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

faye said:


> My local riding school has a weight limit of 12st (168lbs) anyone heavier is told to go away and loose weight or find anouther school...


Hmmm...guessing they don't get many men riding there!


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

bsms said:


> Hmmm...guessing they don't get many men riding there!


XD Uh... yeah. I suppose not. lol

That seems a little crazy to me... I dunno.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

You'd be suprised! They get enough Young men learning to ride that they are unusual in riding schools since they do have so many males. 

The Instructor is harsh, she insists everyone is FIT to ride and she pushes hard. 
My Brother learnt to ride there! He is 6ft, got massive shoulders on him however he only weighs 11st, Not an ounce of fat anywhere on him and very fit so it is perfectly possible for a man to weigh under 12st.

Medicaly speaking, to have a healthy BMI of 23 a man of average height (so for the UK that is 5ft 9) would weigh 11st dead on. (154lbs!). The average weight of a man in the UK is 12st9 (177lbs) so not all that impossible afterall, infact quite healthy!

Also In the UK riding is a predominantly female occupation and it is very rare for a boy/man to want to learn to ride. so riding schools cater for the market which is women and young girls.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I ride regularly and weigh anywhere between 190 and 220. I have been riding most of my adult life and I really do think that makes a difference. I am not just a lump in a saddle. 

I also ride smaller horses. 14.2 or so is my preferred height. My last horse was a 14.2 QH who carried me like I weighed nothing.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, Cori, again it's all about your riding skills! My best friend Tracie is over many stables posted weight limits, but she is an active and skilled rider. She didn't ride for most of her adult life because she felt she couldn't with her weight. I got her started riding Claymore - and it took a long time to convince her he was fine to carry her - and he's 16.3 hh and 1800 lbs! Now, a year later she has her own horse - who is a 14.3 QH also. I totally agree with you being a balanced rider makes a big difference.

Faye - I can appreciate the need for weight limits - but there are ways to handle it appropriately - your stable crosses the line from bluntness to rudeness, in my opinion.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It's thier horses though and they will protect them. They are all up to a very good standard of either dressage or eventing, all the horses worth a conciderable amount (I know because I bought a pony that they were trying to buy). 
If you didnt meet the standards then you didnt get to ride there!

They have waiting lists for lessons that are 2 years long so they can pretty much do as they like. It is run by a very good German dressage trainer and her eventer son. I respect her and her horses because she takes such good care of them, she doesnt tolerate any bad behavior on the yard from anyone.

Also if you don't want to learn or are not willing to go away and work between lessons then you are told not to come back! Even if you don't have your own horse she expects you to do any physical exercises she gives you to make you stronger/more supple/fitter so that you can improve between lessons. If you have your own horse then she will say at the end of each lesson what she wants you to work on for the next lesson and she WILL expect results in that week or a very very good reason why not!
No arena to work in is no a good enough reason, she was the one that taught me how to school a horse on hacks out, how to use every single situation as a schooling opportunity and how to make sure a young horse has the confidence it needs to do as you want it to.

If you just wanted to tootle round the lanes on a horse it was not the right school for you. If you didnt want to be pushed to breaking point then she was not the instructor for you!
Her motto was: If you can stand up right at the end of an hours lesson then you havnt been working hard enough!

My god did she get results!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

faye said:


> ...Medicaly speaking, to have a healthy BMI of 23 a man of average height (so for the UK that is 5ft 9) would weigh 11st dead on. (154lbs!). The average weight of a man in the UK is 12st9 (177lbs) so not all that impossible afterall, infact quite healthy!...


Anyone can make any rule they want, and BMI is stupid, but I've plopped my 170 lbs (BMI 26) on a 750 lb Arabian mare using an English saddle and my far from adequate riding skills, and my only problem with her was too much get up and go, not too little. I sold her recently, but both of my remaining horses are around 850 lbs, and they carry me with no sign of effort. I've never lasted long enough to make either of them look tired.

The average American male is 5'10", so 170 lbs would be fairly reasonable. But since 5'10" is the average, that would put 50% of the male population over the limit.

Meanwhile, someone trying to earn a living doing riding vacations would need to think hard about removing such a large chunk of the potential customer base. Frankly, a horse that can't comfortably carry 200 lbs plus saddle for level riding isn't much of a horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

faye said:


> ...If you didnt want to be pushed to breaking point then she was not the instructor for you!
> Her motto was: If you can stand up right at the end of an hours lesson then you havnt been working hard enough!
> 
> My god did she get results!


Whatever. I did boot camp in my 20s. Not my can of beer at 52. But it sounds like they won't miss me...


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah you would think they are really limiting their customer base...I was actually told NO by an Equitour when I was trying to bring my boyfriend that grew up riding. Long time ago, but the issue is coming up again with my friend.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Limiting thier customer base? certainly hasnt limited the customer base of that riding school. Infact the vast majority of riding schools I have ever been to (UK and Europe) have a weight limit of around the 12 to 13 stone mark!

My dad is in his 60's he regularly rides, he is belgian so beer is one of his favorite past times! he however has kept himself in reasonable shape (bar a bit of middle age spread). He intends on doing a round the world yacht race next year if he can get a crew together or a place on anouther yacht. he weighs in at just over 12stone. When nessecary he finds it fairly easy to shift the weigh required to get him under the 12st limit for the riding school.

BMI is not stupid. It gives average people a good idea of what is a healthy weight range for thier size. It doesnt cover serious athletes or bodybuilders but for the average joe blogs seeing the doctor then it is a brilliant tool.

I see no reason why any trekking center should risk thier most valuable asset by putting overweight riders onboard! not only are they risking thier horses they are risking being sued as people who are not fit enough to ride have more accidents then those that are.

as for your comment that a horse that can't carry 200lbs isnt a decent horse! what utter twaddle. There are some breeds that are capable of takeing the weight however why should they have to. That is an awful lot of weight to put on a horses back and ask it to carry for several hours. Horses were not designed to carry large weights. Thier muscular skelatal system is actualy built to Pull larger weights then to lift them, selective breeding has produced Riding breeds with more strength in thier back but you are still putting 200lbs on the weakest part of a horses body!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Every single one of these threads ends this way. Both sides get in a snit over the weight issue. I am over weight. I fall under the category that thinks that most horses can carry a large amount of weight considering balance. Faye obviously is from the 'if you are over weight, you should immediately get on a treadmill and try again in a year before riding' category.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to be completely dead honest on my opinion.

My horse is compact when it comes to build but she is also narrow in the chest and has smaller legs. I weigh 160lbs and currently working on losing weight to get back down to 150-145 is where I would be happiest at. She has no problem carrying me and we can fly like the wind and go for hours on all sorts of terrian. She weighs 950-1000..I haven't taped her recently.
Now she has had a 350 lb man at 6'3"(i believe that was his height) on my short horse and it caused her some pain in her back and then my sister's ex boyfriend rode my horse and he weighed 250 and I kid you not that her eyes rolled back some when he got on her. 
If I know someone is clearly to heavy to ride my horse I won't offer..simple as that but I won't be rude about it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just out of interest, and I'll come back to this later...

Rate this horse and rider










Are they a good match??

How big is the horse, and what is her breed?

How much do you think the rider weighs?

If this was your horse, would you let this person ride her??


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread wasn't about competitive riding schools and everyone over 200 lbs is not overweight


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

hey, I value my horses backs and don't see why they should be made to carry weights of that size. Perticularly in trekking centres and riding schools where some horses can do 4-5 hours a day of work often with begginers bouncing up and down on thier back! Asking them to do that long with those weights on them day in day out is asking for sour, sore horses! 

Also bare in mind that when you go on a trek or riding holiday the centre supplying the horses has to assume you are a begginer! It is far far too common for people to lie about thier experiance and thus if you get an overweight novice rider who lies and says they are experianced bouncing up and down on a horses back it is going to do damage. 
People do it all the time, people generaly believe horse riding is easy so they lie and then they turn up and cant do a thing, I've had it happen to me, poor Pride gave me the filthiest look in the world when my "friend" who said she could ride shook the reins at him and told him to giddy up, she very swiftly got told to get off him.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh at my weight I rode a 12 something hand pony not too long ago.He carried me fine and was ready to go trot everywhere with no hesitation. Yea,it sounds very rude of me to ride that small of a horse but he didn't have any issues.
I believe it depends on the horse,it's health and fitness and also the rider and his or her balance. 
My horse has had back issues in the past and so I am cautious of some people's weight when it comes to riding my horse but my husband has a big ol stocky horse.well she is smaller but she can easily carry someone that is 250 lbs. A man who had her weighed 200 something and he would trail ride her for hours and she is perfectly fine with no joint or back issues  
I think Faye's stable and instructor is a bit harsh. I would have to take diet pills and run miles just to lose weight so I can ride one of the horses there.

Also...another thing. What about those who are on medication and it makes them gain weight although they lift bales,clean stalls,jog with their horse,walk the pasture and clean it up,ride,and not to mention for those who work labor jobs and still can't get the weight off? That is just an example but a true example that a lot deal with

I am on medication and since I started my medication yrs ago its been hard for me to lose weight ever since.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Just out of interest, and I'll come back to this later...
> 
> Rate this horse and rider
> 
> ...


Looks to be a good match to me.
Guessing the horse is 850-950 lbs and looks to be an arab.
Rider looks to be 155 lbs.

I would let the person ride my horse,yes.


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

Actually, many of them require a riding evaluation both from yourself (which yes, you are right, people vastly overestimate their ability) but also from the stable itself when you arrive so you can be matched with the appropriate horse.

You make good points Fay and you certainly are entitled to your opinion. I like that you clearly care a lot about your horse's well being. I just don't think you can reasonably set a certain number and apply it to everyone. 

Some of your comments about the physiology of the horse made it sound as if you don't believe thy should be ridden at all!

BTW, weight is not an issue for me as I am pretty small. But I can empathize with healthy, reasonably fit, riders who are denied just because of an arbitrary number. My boyfriend had a six pack, rode all his life and was denied! I feel there are so many other variables between rider, horse and situation.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Surprise 623 said:


> Actually, many of them require a riding evaluation both from yourself (which yes, you are right, people vastly overestimate their ability) but also from the stable itself when you arrive so you can be matched with the appropriate horse.
> 
> You make good points Fay and you certainly are entitled to your opinion. I like that you clearly care a lot about your horse's well being. I just don't think you can reasonably set a certain number and apply it to everyone.
> 
> ...


if there was a like button I would click.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

I worked at one such place that had weight limits and it is mostly because of insurance. They are not going to make you get on a scale or anything but if the stable has no ridable draft or draft cross horses it can be unsafe for a green horse and rider. Most of these places cater to people who have never ridden or ride 1-2 a year on vacation. Insurance requires the weight limit to ensure the ranches safty if sued by a green unbalanced heavy set person. It's sad but true.


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Gidget....don't let them get to you girl!

Thanks Horsplay...that actually makes sense...kind of what I was looking for when I started this thread.

I can see the insurance company requiring a stable to to come up with a number. Insurance is about math not about necessarily making sense in every situation. Kind of embarassed I didnt think of that though


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

faye said:


> Limiting thier customer base? certainly hasnt limited the customer base of that riding school....
> 
> BMI is not stupid. It gives average people a good idea of what is a healthy weight range for thier size...
> 
> as for your comment that a horse that can't carry 200lbs isnt a decent horse! what utter twaddle...


1 - I pointed out that an elite riding school isn't looking for me, or many others. A trail riding vacation business can't be so choosy.

2 - BMI is stupid. It doesn't take into account the person's frame, and it varies with the square of height. Those of us who live in 3 dimensions realize weight increases with the cube, not the square.

3 - A horse that can't handle a 200 lb rider on level terrain is old, ill, or not much of a horse. Get a stronger one. They are out there...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

bsms said:


> 1 - I pointed out that an elite riding school isn't looking for me, or many others. A trail riding vacation business can't be so choosy.
> 
> 2 - BMI is stupid. It doesn't take into account the person's frame, and it varies with the square of height. Those of us who live in 3 dimensions realize weight increases with the cube, not the square.
> 
> 3 - A horse that can't handle a 200 lb rider on level terrain is old, ill, or not much of a horse. Get a stronger one. They are out there...


 
Just wanted to say..if some of those pictures you have are you in your horse pictures you don't look big at ALL!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Just wanted to say..if some of those pictures you have are you in your horse pictures you don't look big at ALL!


Bless you! You obviously are a person of great discernment and impeccable judgment!

It reminds me of the time the guy in front of me was buying cigarettes, and the cashier asked for ID. After saying, "Are you kidding?", the guy nearly wept for joy. It was his 35th birthday...


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

.... down here in the south (my town), there is no such thing as a small rider or a big rider. we judge them by how good they are in the saddle. if they arn't very good then we all pull together to make them better. im not a small person. but my horse dosen't say 
"your fat get a life and get off my back" 
no... if anything he enjoys the ride because its our way of bonding. 
no girl should have to feel like they cant ride a horse, size, looks, black-white or just cause they arn't good enough!

every girl, just once in there life wants to pet a horse..... once they pet the horse they fall in love. does the horse care what they look like???........


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

lexypoohhorton said:


> .... down here in the south (my town), there is no such thing as a small rider or a big rider. we judge them by how good they are in the saddle. if they arn't very good then we all pull together to make them better. im not a small person. but my horse dosen't say
> "your fat get a life and get off my back"
> no... if anything he enjoys the ride because its our way of bonding.
> no girl should have to feel like they cant ride a horse, size, looks, black-white or just cause they arn't good enough!
> ...


 
Don't forget guys!


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Don't forget guys!


and guys ...haha how could i forget one of my best friends is a guy who rides :rofl:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha 

My husband rides. He loves horses.I got him involved!


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> hahaha
> 
> My husband rides. He loves horses.I got him involved!


 It takes pulling Teeth to get myguy friends to pet a horse


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Looks to be a good match to me.
> Guessing the horse is 850-950 lbs and looks to be an arab.
> Rider looks to be 155 lbs.
> 
> I would let the person ride my horse,yes.


LOL, thanks for playing..and good guess on the mare, she at that tim ewas right around 900 pounds and she is an Arab,.

The rider though, that is my fat backside sat on her, and yes I use the word fat, because according to the BMI rating I'm fat (well tell the truth I'm even FATTER now, winter, holidays etc etc. but I'm working on it)

In that pic I was around 175 pounds, which is the lightest I've been for many many years, so I wouldn't be allowed to ride at some stables!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

GH,YOU look great! I would have never guessed 175 lbs and I am being completely honest.

I am overweight when it comes to the BMI rating. Most people are fat when it comes to the BMI rating but it doesn't calculate the bone density,muscle,and body frame. Water test is the most accurate way to see about BMI instead of the computer 

I really like your little arab. She's cute!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

faye said:


> My local riding school has a weight limit of 12st (168lbs) anyone heavier is told to go away and loose weight or find anouther school. I've had a warning that I was skating close to the line when I was riding thier horses. whilst stan was out of action my weight went up to 12st3 and I was told I was only allowed to ride as they knew I was a very good rider, If I put on anymore then I wouldnt be allowed onboard untill I had lost the weight again!
> I lost 28lb so now sitting quite happily at 143lbs thinking of loosing abouther 10lb though so that I look right for the show ring on my new pony!





faye said:


> You'd be suprised! They get enough Young men learning to ride that they are unusual in riding schools since they do have so many males.
> 
> The Instructor is harsh, she insists everyone is FIT to ride and she pushes hard.
> My Brother learnt to ride there! He is 6ft, got massive shoulders on him however he only weighs 11st, Not an ounce of fat anywhere on him and very fit so it is perfectly possible for a man to weigh under 12st.
> ...





Surprise 623 said:


> Yeah you would think they are really limiting their customer base...I was actually told NO by an Equitour when I was trying to bring my boyfriend that grew up riding. Long time ago, but the issue is coming up again with my friend.





faye said:


> hey, I value my horses backs and don't see why they should be made to carry weights of that size. Perticularly in trekking centres and riding schools where some horses can do 4-5 hours a day of work often with begginers bouncing up and down on thier back! Asking them to do that long with those weights on them day in day out is asking for sour, sore horses!
> 
> Also bare in mind that when you go on a trek or riding holiday the centre supplying the horses has to assume you are a begginer! It is far far too common for people to lie about thier experiance and thus if you get an overweight novice rider who lies and says they are experianced bouncing up and down on a horses back it is going to do damage.
> People do it all the time, people generaly believe horse riding is easy so they lie and then they turn up and cant do a thing, I've had it happen to me, poor Pride gave me the filthiest look in the world when my "friend" who said she could ride shook the reins at him and told him to giddy up, she very swiftly got told to get off him.


_I would not be able to ride at your barn right now faye, but I know I am at least a solid novice rider. _

_The BMI is not always accurate. If you have a tiny bone structure, your bones are not going to weigh as much as someone who has a large frame. It does make a difference._

_I took a riding vacation in Ireland with Equitours, and I was required to fill out a fair bit of information on height, weight, riding experience, etc so that they knew how to judge where to put me. Of course this was a riding school, so there was a variety of horses to choose from._

_I understand why it is in place, but there is a difference between a 200 lb person who is "fat", a 200 lb person who is "fit" and a 200 lb person who in the middle. _


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Surprise 623 said:


> Thanks Gidget....don't let them get to you girl!
> 
> Thanks Horsplay...that actually makes sense...kind of what I was looking for when I started this thread.
> 
> I can see the insurance company requiring a stable to to come up with a number. Insurance is about math not about necessarily making sense in every situation. Kind of embarassed I didnt think of that though


Glad I could help and yes that is exactly it the insurance company dose not care how good a rider you are they are about protecting your but and you must give them a number that satisfies them. Don't be too embarrassed most people don't remember those little details of business when they are denied the right to do something. Most stables I have seen lately have been trying to acquire good reliable draft or draft cross horses since Americans seem to be getting bigger and bigger and still want to ride. Once they get the bigger horses they can raise that number, but finding a good string horse is not easy at all they have to be completely bomb proof and able to handle the life style, most horses can't. It's not an easy life to be a string horse. You never have the same rider, you have between 1-10 different care givers/trainers and those people change all the time as thier lives change. The kid horses have it even worse because all a kid knows is what they have seen on TV.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

100% well said. 



VelvetsAB said:


> _I understand why it is in place, but there is a difference between a 200 lb person who is "fat", a 200 lb person who is "fit" and a 200 lb person who in the middle. _


----------

